# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  14 2022 - - - 5821

## Aruiteve

ĞÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸, Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ¹. ĞĞ° Ğ´Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞºĞ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ½ÑÑ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ¹ĞºÑ Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. "Ğ¡Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ²Ñ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ¾-Ğ¨ĞµÑÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ½ ÑĞ²ĞµÑÑÑ. Ğ£ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¸ ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ½ÑÑ â Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞµĞº Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑÑĞµĞº Ğ² ÑĞ»ÑĞ¿Ğ°Ñ Ñ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸." ĞĞ³Ğ°, Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞµĞº, Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ³ÑÑĞ·Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ ÑÑĞµĞ¹, Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ ÑĞºĞ°ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ĞºĞ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑ, Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑÑĞºĞ° - Ğ¾Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑĞ³Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑĞ¸Ğ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞµ. ĞÑÑĞ¼ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°. ĞĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¨ĞµÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ´Ğ° Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ÑĞµÑ, ÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğº Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑÑ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑÑ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½ĞµĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´ÑĞ¼ĞºĞ¸, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¾ĞºÑÑÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ "Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ĞºĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¸" Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ÑÑÑÑ! ĞĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ±ÑÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğµ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ°. Ğ¡ÑĞ´ÑÑ: Ğ¡ĞµÑĞ°Ñ Ğ*Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ñ (ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°) Ğ£ÑÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ñ ĞĞ Â«Ğ¡Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑ-Ğ*ĞºÑĞ¿ÑĞµÑÑÂ». ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞµĞ´Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¾Ñ â ĞĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ.Ğ. ĞĞ»Ñ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞµ 18 Ğ»ĞµÑ. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ·Ñ Ğ³ÑĞµĞ·ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼ÑĞ½Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ°Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ´. 

Ğ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ»ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼Ğ»ĞµĞ¼ÑĞµ. Ğ*Ğ°ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµ â Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ². Ğ¡ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² 5* Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğµ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğ° Ğ² ĞĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¹Ğ´ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ 66$ Ğ² ÑÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğµ 4* â Ğ¾Ñ 62$, Ğ² ÑÑĞµÑĞ·Ğ²ĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ â Ğ¾Ñ 20$. ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ½ĞµĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ´ĞµÑĞµĞ²Ğ»Ğµ. ĞÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Roomguru â ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹, Ğº ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğº Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ÑĞµ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞµĞ½Ñ. ĞĞ° ÑĞ³Ğ¾-Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ÑĞ¹ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ ĞĞµĞ³Ğ·Ğ¸ÑĞ°, Ğ¾ĞºÑÑĞ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¸ÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ°. ĞĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ´Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğµ ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿. ĞĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ, Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶ Ğ¿ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ±ĞµĞ·Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ¹. Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµĞµ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ â Ğ½Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¼ÑÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞºĞ°ĞµÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½ Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ñ. ĞĞ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ° â Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ¸ÑÑ. ĞĞµĞ³Ğ·Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½Ğ° Ñ ÑĞµÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½, Ğ° Ğ²Ğ¾Ñ ĞºÑĞ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ·Ğ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾. Ğ*ĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾, Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ½Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¾ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ³Ñ Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ²ÑĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ°ÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ»Ğ° Ğ² 1956 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ´Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ²ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ² ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞ°, ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ» ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ñ ĞÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¼ĞµĞ´ V Ğ¸ Ğ³ĞµĞ½ĞµÑĞ°Ğ» ĞĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ´ Ğ£ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞ°Ğ» ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼. Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ´Ñ, Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½ÑĞ¼ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸, ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸, Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğµ. ĞÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑÑĞµÑĞµÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ²Ğ»ÑÑÑ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ¿Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ Â«Ğ¡Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº VÂ», Sinopharm, Sinovac, Pfizer/BioNTech, Johnson & Johnson, Moderna Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ Ğ²Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ AstraZeneca: Vaxzevria Ğ¸ Covishield. Ğ¡Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğº Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ±Ğ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ¹ÑĞµ Ğ£Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ§ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ»ĞºÑ, Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ VPN. Ğ¡ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ĞºÑÑÑĞ°, Ğ² Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ 6 Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° (3 Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ¸ 3 Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸). Ğ*ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµÑĞ¸ Ñ ÑÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´; 16:00 Ğ¢ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ñ â ĞĞ²ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ. Qazsport 19:00 ĞĞ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ° â Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ. Qazsport 22:00 Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. Qazaqstan 01:00 ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ° â ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°. Qazaqstan, Qazsport. 

Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞÑĞµĞ·Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ», Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞµÑ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ§Ğ-2022. ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½ÑÑ. Ğ Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ±ÑĞµ 1911 Ğ³. Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾, Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞºĞ¾-Ğ³ĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ. ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ±ĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞºÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑÑÑ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ·ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ³Ğ¾. ĞĞ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµĞ¹. Ğ*ÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ ÑĞ·ĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ·ĞµĞ¼Ğ»Ğ¸, ÑĞ²ÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ½ĞµĞ¼ĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ ĞĞ°Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½ Ñ ÑĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ³Ğ¾. ĞÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´Ğ¸: Â«Ğ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ 26 Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ², Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑÑ ÑÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ°Â» Stream for free today! 

Ğ¡ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞ·ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğº ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑ Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ¹ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ñ, ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ´ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞºÑÑÑÑ, Ğ° ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹ , Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ñ. Ğ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ñ. ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ¼ "ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞµ" Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ ÑĞ°Ğ· Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ ÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑÑ - 2:2. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼, ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ. "ĞÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑ ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸Ñ, ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ, ÑĞ¾ ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ±ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ", - ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° ÑĞºÑ-Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ¸Ğ´ĞµÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ² ĞĞ°Ğ¹Ğ´Ğ¶ĞµĞ» Ğ´Ğµ ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ³. ĞĞ³ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ ĞĞµĞ¹ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° ÑĞ°ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¼Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞµ Ñ ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹. Ğ*ĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ â Ğ¿ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ² ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğµ ĞµÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ĞºĞ° Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğº Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾, Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ°Ñ. ĞĞ°Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞµĞ·Ğ´ĞºĞ¸ Ğº Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼, Ğ´Ğ²ÑÑĞ´Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿ÑÑÑÑĞ½Ñ Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼ ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ°ĞºĞµÑ, ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞºĞ°, Ğ*ÑÑÑÑĞ¹ÑĞ°. ĞĞ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ 2 ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ±Ğ»ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ»ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ², Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ½ÑĞµ ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğµ 3-4 ÑÑÑÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ±Ğ»ĞµĞ¹. ĞÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ· Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ â ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. 

Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ· Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 6 Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ñ 2022, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ. Ğ¡ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ», Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ§Ğ-2022 â ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ§Ğ-2022. ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞµĞ½ĞµÑ Â«ĞĞ¼ĞºĞ°ÑĞ°Â» Ğ*Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ´ Ğ*Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ§Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞµ. ĞÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¶Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. Ğ*Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ²Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¡Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº V Ğ¸ Ğ¡Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº ĞĞ°Ğ¹Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ½Ñ. ĞĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞµ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ÑÑ 10-Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ĞºĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½. Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° 48 ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ»ĞµÑĞ°. ĞĞµÑÑĞ¼ Ğ´Ğ¾ 18 Ğ»ĞµÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼ ĞĞ¦Ğ*-ÑĞµÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ±ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ ÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞºÑĞ¿ÑĞµÑÑ-ÑĞµÑÑ. , ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğº Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ±ÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ²ÑÑĞ¸Ñ 90 Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ¹. ĞÑĞ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ±ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑ, Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ÑĞ¼ 6 Ğ¼ĞµÑÑÑĞµĞ² Ğ¾Ñ Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ*ĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞºÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞºÑ. ĞÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞºÑ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ¹ÑĞµ Cherehapa.ru. 

Ğ¡ ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ Ğ´Ğ²ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ°ÑĞ¿ĞµĞºÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾-Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑÑ, Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²ÑÑ ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾, ÑĞºÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞºĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ. ĞĞ¾, Ğ²Ğ¾-Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°ĞµÑ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼, ÑĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµÑÑÑÑ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğº. Ğ*Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ»ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¸Ğµ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ñ, ÑĞ°Ğº ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğº Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ² ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ·Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ĞºÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ° ÑĞ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑÑÑ ĞĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ â Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´ÑĞ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ĞºÑÑĞ¾ÑÑ, ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ¶ÑĞµ ĞÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾ĞºĞµĞ°Ğ½Ğ°. ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ, ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ 18Â°Ğ¡ (Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ) Ğ¸ 28Â°Ğ¡ (Ğ¸ÑĞ»Ñ, Ğ°Ğ²Ğ³ÑÑÑ). ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¿ĞµÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶ĞµĞ¹, ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ±Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ĞºÑÑĞ³Ğ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ®ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ: Â«ĞĞ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ±ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑÂ» Ğ¡Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ» ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ñ ÑÑĞ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾. ĞĞ±ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ñ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ»ÑÑÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ³Ğµ Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. ĞÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ·Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ½ĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğº ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞ¸ĞµÑ Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿-ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ñ â ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ. Ğ¯Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ. Ğ¡ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ³ÑĞ¸Ğ±Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ°ĞµĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑĞ½ÑÑ ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¹. ĞĞµĞ¾Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹: Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹, Ğ±ĞµÑĞ±ĞµÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹, ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½ ĞÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¸ Ğº ÑĞ³Ñ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ ĞĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ñ. Ğ*ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğµ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸, ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼. Ğ ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ ĞµÑÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸ ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ·ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ¾ ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ñ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. 

ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ: Ğ*ĞºĞ²Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ñ, Ğ¡ĞµĞ½ĞµĞ³Ğ°Ğ», ĞĞ¸Ğ´ĞµÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ, ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ñ ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ: Ğ¡Ğ¨Ğ, ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ, ĞÑĞ°Ğ½, Ğ£ÑĞ»ÑÑ ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¡: ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°, Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ, ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°, ĞĞ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ° ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° D: Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ, ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¢ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞĞ²ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ: ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¯Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ°-Ğ*Ğ¸ĞºĞ° ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° F: Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°, ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸Ñ ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° G: Ğ¡ĞµÑĞ±Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¨Ğ²ĞµĞ¹ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, ĞÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ, ĞĞ°Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½ ĞÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ: Ğ®Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ¾ÑĞµÑ, ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ, ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ£ÑÑĞ³Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¹. 16:00 ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ. Qazsport 19:00 ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ â Ğ¯Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. Qazaqstan, Qazsport 22:00 ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ â ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ°-Ğ*Ğ¸ĞºĞ°. Qazaqstan 01:00 ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°. Qazsport. ĞĞµĞ»Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞµÑĞµĞ· ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ. Ğ¢Ğ°Ğº, Ğº Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ 5 Ğ¾ĞºÑÑĞ±ÑÑ, ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ¹ÑĞµ Â«ĞÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Â», Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞºÑ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ¾ÑĞºĞ²Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ´ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¶Ğµ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Air France, Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞµÑĞµĞ· Ğ¡ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ±ÑĞ» ÑĞµĞ¹ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Turkish Airlines (Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¢ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ½ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ½ÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ°). ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ°, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ²Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ¹-Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ. Ğ¡Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ² 6 Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ§Ğ (Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑĞµ 90 Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑ 3 Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ¸ 3 Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸). ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ² 48 Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑĞ´ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ°Ñ (34 Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ¸ 14 Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ñ). ĞÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ·ÑĞ² Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¼Ñ ÑÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ² Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑĞºĞµ ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞºĞ¸, ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞµĞ´Ğ°, Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğµ.

----------

